# 63 impala full reverse with skirts



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

Is it possible to run 13X7 full reverse on the rear of a 63 impala with fender skirts?

or would I have to shorten the rearend?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6TREYRIDA_@Oct 28 2006, 07:33 PM~6464564
> *Is it possible to run 13X7 full reverse on the rear of a 63 impala with fender skirts?
> 
> or would I have to shorten the rearend?
> *


I HAVE A 64 AND I COULDNT DRIVE WITH THE SKIRTS ON I HAD TO SHORTEN THE REAR END


----------



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

how much did you shorten? an inch on each side?

Car looks sweet man!


----------



## Bricktop (Jun 12, 2006)

can you get a 13x6? is that possible.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bricktop_@Oct 28 2006, 09:24 PM~6465101
> *can you get a 13x6? is that possible.....
> *


you can get 13x5.5 most say you cant notice the difference especially with the skirt on.....but to get the look you really desire, shorten the rear 1 inch on each side and get a wish bone setup in the back...


----------



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 28 2006, 08:00 PM~6464659
> *I HAVE A 64 AND I COULDNT DRIVE WITH THE SKIRTS ON I HAD TO SHORTEN THE REAR END
> 
> 
> *


What is that rear swaybar off of? And did you have to modify it to fit?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think it bolts to the bottom of the trailing arm. if im not mistaken...


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2006, 10:47 AM~6466805
> *i think it bolts to the bottom of the trailing arm. if im not mistaken...
> *


where did you get your wish bone set up from? does that eliminate your sway bar?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 29 2006, 12:41 PM~6467267
> *where did you get your wish bone set up from? does that eliminate your sway bar?
> *


shorty hyd. down here did the wish bone, along with narrowing of the rear end....yes it eliminated the panhard bar, and the banana bar....just have the wishbone, and the trailing arms.


----------



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

:biggrin: That looks clean as hell lonestar


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TREYRIDA_@Oct 28 2006, 07:33 PM~6464564
> *Is it possible to run 13X7 full reverse on the rear of a 63 impala with fender skirts?
> 
> or would I have to shorten the rearend?
> *


my 64 runs 13x7 reverses with no change to the rearend and no rubbing (three in the back then it rubs)


----------



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

Sweet.
I am gonna try them out.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 31 2006, 01:32 AM~6477350
> *my 64 runs 13x7 reverses with no change to the rearend and no rubbing (three in the back then it rubs)
> 
> 
> *



What brand of wheels are you runing ?


----------



## 6TREYRIDA (Oct 21, 2006)

someone told me that daytons would work on the rear because of a different offset??????


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 31 2006, 08:31 AM~6478501
> *What brand of wheels are you runing ?
> *


LA wires, with 3 in the back, it only slightly rubs on the right side when cornering, i can live with it.


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

just picked up one of them sway bars looks bad ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 28 2006, 09:00 PM~6464659
> *I HAVE A 64 AND I COULDNT DRIVE WITH THE SKIRTS ON I HAD TO SHORTEN THE REAR END
> 
> 
> *


Is this a swarbar off a Monte Carlo? What years? did you have to modify it any? Looks Hot!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

